# Your most expensive and least expensive fish



## kane chisholme

So all you have to do is list your most expensive and least expensive fish you've ever bought.

I'll start with mine:

Most expensive- $30 albino bristlnose
Least expensive- $1.95 neon tetra


----------



## zof

$1 guppy
$10 Bolivian ram (only ones I could find in my area)


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey

Least: Black Phantom Tetra $1.59

Most: Red Pigeon Discus $125


----------



## SeaHorse

.10 cents.... feeder goldfish
$75 Blue Eyed Plecostumous


----------



## Mikaila31

Caecilian $30
Emperor tetra .60 cents


----------



## lorax84

$25 L340 Mega Clown Pleco Juvie
$1 Zebra Danio


----------



## Romad

$14 - Boesmani Rainbows

$3 - Red Wag Platys


----------



## guppies101

well, I breed guppies and mollies so not that expensive 

Cheapist - $1 for a pair of guppies (from my friend)

Most expensive - $19 breeding pair of chocolate mollies


----------



## Christople

30 dollar red snook and I guess 12 cent feeder fish.


----------



## MetalArm3

$3.99 Albino Cory Catfish
.05 Cent Feeder Golfish (grew 7inches and lived 8yrs)


----------



## kane chisholme

MetalArm3 said:


> .05 Cent Feeder Golfish (grew 7inches and lived 8yrs)


That happens a fair bit hey. What did you keep him in?


----------



## kane chisholme

guppies101 said:


> Most expensive - $19 breeding pair of chocolate mollies


Have you got a pic of these fish ^^ I'd love to see what they look like


----------



## Fish Freak 29

£5 bristle nose pleco
£1.25 white cloud mountain minnow


----------



## SinCrisis

$10 - Threadfin Rainbowfish
$1 - Neon Tetra


----------



## Calmwaters

$1.00 black neons
$10.00 peacock gudgeon


----------



## MetalArm3

kane chisholme said:


> That happens a fair bit hey. What did you keep him in?


It was originally a pond fish. We had 5 of them but by the end if summer there was one left (bird or cat got them one by one). So I put him in a small 5gal oval tank, nothing else, then later the same tank in a ten gallon after the lid broke on the other one. When summer came back around the plan was to return him to the pond.....but I guess I grew to attached to it by then. It's final home was a final gallon crescent tank with gravel substrate, one artificial plant and a small filter. I guess from there on fish keeping has become an important and fun hobby of mine.

Thanks for showing interest,
MetalArm3


----------



## LasColinasCichlids

Ever...
Cheapest: $0.62 Laserbeam Male Guppies
Most Expensive: $9.99 Baby Black Ghost Knife (my BFF has him, "Sparky", in her tank and is her fave fish). 

Off my current stock I own...
my cheapest: $0.99 black kuhli loaches (x10) 
most expensive: $7.99 Steel Blue & Red Male Crowntail Betta ('Lassie' bc he herds the rasboras).

Of future stock I plan to own:
most expensive will be either
1- Blood Red Parrot $40 each (x2) or
2- Oranda Goldfish, Lg $25 each (x2)


----------



## Beaches

$1...Rosy Barb (They were selling them as feeder fish)
$48...Checkerboard Cichlid (for a pair), singularly it would have been $38


----------



## Inga

Fish seem to be the cheapest thing in the tank. Guess I am cheap or something. I just find the cheap ones and fun to watch as the cheaper ones. 

My Cheapest fish were the Guppies at $3.00 each and the most expensive was the Angelfish at $25.00 each. Average of the other fish was around $5.00-$8.00. I am sort of in love with Discus but I am too cheap to spend that much on a fish at this point.


----------



## Christople

that is sooo true


----------



## deanb

£1.00 phantom tetra
£1.25 zebra danio

sorry just started!


----------



## ladayen

deanb said:


> £1.00 phantom tetra
> £1.25 zebra danio
> 
> sorry just started!


 
Lol 

Bunch of free fish, jack dempseys and convicts mostly.
Figure 8 Puffer was $16.. he didn't last long sadly.
Currently Peppered Coryx6 at $10 a piece.


----------



## kitten_penang

450 rtg aro
1 neon tetra


----------



## Christople

U.S or...


----------



## Crocer

$0.11 - rosy red minnow
$8 plus change - rubber lipped pleco

--- Canadian funds


----------



## kitten_penang

MYR about 150 US


----------



## kane chisholme

Christople said:


> U.S or...


 Meh, doesnt matter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Christople

how is the aro


----------



## spike0544

Emperor Pleco $33
Cherry Barb $2.49


----------



## MarinePsycho

Hmm.. here goes nothing.

Cheapest; .10 feeder goldfish
Highest; 3.99 or 4.99 Cichlid.


----------



## deman3

Ever.........

$.13 Feeder Goldfish (used to cycle a tank, now either living in my dad's pond or gobbled by a largemouth bass)

If I would have bought it...the most expensive would have been my Large-Fin Syn at around $30, however, I got it free on trade. The most expesnsive that I paid for was a Blue Crayfish at $20.


----------



## Fisherofmen

Wal-Mart Platies $1.97 Confederate U.S. dollars.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChrisPaul2491

$1-Neon Tetra
$22- Blood Red Parrot Cichlid


----------



## stevenjohn21

$5 - proven pair of Krbensis

Free - All my other fish


----------



## Jbrofish8

1.99 for some lemon tetra
$20 for a harem of apistos cacatuoides (Haven't received them yet, ordered on aquabid!)


----------



## Bluebirdnanny

Wow some of you shell out a lot for fish!!!
I am limited funds so all my fish have been cheapest: FREE given to me


----------



## Jayy

Cheapest: .99 zebra danio 
Most expensive: $15 male halfmoon plakat betta


----------



## Jayy

Cheapest: .99 zebra danio 
Most expensive: $15 male halfmoon plakat betta


----------



## Sabledog

cheapest: free.. my own home bred Australian and turquoise rainbows

Most Expensive: 20$ for a trio of German blue rams. 

I try not to indulge in super expensive fish, I have too many other mouths to feed.


----------



## trit0n2003

Most Expensive - Blue and Red Turq Discus Juvi $25 (6 of them)

Least Expensive - Zebra Danio and loads more for 1$ ON SALE! lol OR free fish from adopting my friend's poorly kept inhabitants


----------



## BarbH

My most expensive C102 Cory 6 for $35.50
My least expensive Black Widow Tetra $.99


----------



## nicolaas

My most expensive 8.6$ black ghost knife fish ate 4'' 
My least expensive 1.5$ kuhli loache 2''.


----------



## CamryDS

Least Expensive: $2.50 Otocinclus
Most Expensive: $25.00 3-4" Clown Loach (bought 6)


----------



## lorax84

I saw some zebra otocinclus at my lfs this weekend and I thought of this thread. They were $16 each, but I'm still thinking of picking up 5 of them.


----------



## Tazman

Most expensive = Wild caught (F1) Labidochromis caeruleus - $155 for 5 fish 
Least expensive = free AULONOCARA BAENSHI


----------



## thekoimaiden

My most expensive fish was a $45 koi. Big, bold, and beautiful. 

My least expensive fish was a black kuhli loach at about $3 (but I bought 5 of them). 

In case you guys were curious the most expensive fish of all time was a tuna sold in Japan for nearly 3/4 of a million dollars. So next time you splurge on a $100 fish, just remember the Japanese man who bought a tuna...


----------



## Jayy

thekoimaiden said:


> My most expensive fish was a $45 koi. Big, bold, and beautiful.
> 
> My least expensive fish was a black kuhli loach at about $3 (but I bought 5 of them).
> 
> In case you guys were curious the most expensive fish of all time was a tuna sold in Japan for nearly 3/4 of a million dollars. So next time you splurge on a $100 fish, just remember the Japanese man who bought a tuna...


 What was it for?? A tank or food?


----------



## Tazman

thekoimaiden said:


> My most expensive fish was a $45 koi. Big, bold, and beautiful.
> 
> My least expensive fish was a black kuhli loach at about $3 (but I bought 5 of them).
> 
> In case you guys were curious the most expensive fish of all time was a tuna sold in Japan for nearly 3/4 of a million dollars. So next time you splurge on a $100 fish, just remember the Japanese man who bought a tuna...



It was bought by the owner of a sushi restaurant chain.

The winning bidder, Kiyoshi Kimura, president of Kiyomura Co., which operates the Sushi-Zanmai restaurant chain, said he wanted to give Japan a boost after last March's devastating tsunami.


----------



## Jayy

Tazman said:


> It was bought by the owner of a sushi restaurant chain.
> 
> The winning bidder, Kiyoshi Kimura, president of Kiyomura Co., which operates the Sushi-Zanmai restaurant chain, said he wanted to give Japan a boost after last March's devastating tsunami.


Ok, now it makes a little more sense.


----------



## CamryDS

lorax84 said:


> I saw some zebra otocinclus at my lfs this weekend and I thought of this thread. They were $16 each, but I'm still thinking of picking up 5 of them.


I would, they are nice and rare -- there's local whole saler here that sells them for 7 but you gotta own an aquarium to get it. I've been in one of those whole saler aquariums, they are really not well kept.


----------



## twocents

Do we count fish that are alive or include expensive ones we bought that died?


----------



## CamryDS

thekoimaiden said:


> My most expensive fish was a $45 koi. Big, bold, and beautiful.
> 
> My least expensive fish was a black kuhli loach at about $3 (but I bought 5 of them).
> 
> In case you guys were curious the most expensive fish of all time was a tuna sold in Japan for nearly 3/4 of a million dollars. So next time you splurge on a $100 fish, just remember the Japanese man who bought a tuna...


I hope he ate that tuna, because for a fraction of that i'll hire a boat to take me out there to catch a yellow fin and bring it home myself


----------



## Oscarfish789

$9 albino Oscar-$3.50 black convict.


----------



## thekoimaiden

CamryDS said:


> I hope he ate that tuna, because for a fraction of that i'll hire a boat to take me out there to catch a yellow fin and bring it home myself


 I think the man was a sushi restaurant owner. If I remember correctly from what I have seen of the high-end Japanese sushi market, the buyers actually taste the fish before buying them.


----------



## Jayy

thekoimaiden said:


> I think the man was a sushi restaurant owner. If I remember correctly from what I have seen of the high-end Japanese sushi market, the buyers actually taste the fish before buying them.


Thats interesting.


----------



## fishy friend2

wild guppies - 19 cents each
pygmy cories - 18 dollars


----------



## thekoimaiden

Jayy said:


> Thats interesting.


Look up the Tsujiki Fish Market in Tokyo. It's the largest in the world and where most of the bluefin tuna still caught today go. I've seen a few documentaries that feature it as well as read about it in some book. It's massive (and smelly) but you see all kinds of neat fish there.


----------



## Jayy

thekoimaiden said:


> Look up the Tsujiki Fish Market in Tokyo. It's the largest in the world and where most of the bluefin tuna still caught today go. I've seen a few documentaries that feature it as well as read about it in some book. It's massive (and smelly) but you see all kinds of neat fish there.


Ok, I will, thanks!


----------



## lorax84

CamryDS said:


> I would, they are nice and rare -- there's local whole saler here that sells them for 7 but you gotta own an aquarium to get it. I've been in one of those whole saler aquariums, they are really not well kept.


I ended up biting the bullet and getting 3 or them (the last 3) they aren't my most expensive fish though. They were _only_ $39 for the three of them.


----------



## CamryDS

thekoimaiden said:


> I think the man was a sushi restaurant owner. If I remember correctly from what I have seen of the high-end Japanese sushi market, the buyers actually taste the fish before buying them.


Meh, food I know tuna goes for millions of dollars for high grade tuna.
Their tails are cut off so you can sample them before you buy them. For a moment there I thought you meant as a tank mate =) billion gallon tank!


----------



## Misomie

Long Finned Rosy Barb- $6.99
Crayfish- free


----------



## Sanchez324

Angelfish: 5.99
3 patties: free


----------



## Olympia

Least: Female betta, $3.99 + tax
Most: Yellow rabbit snail, $5.99 + tax
(omg I paid most for my snail...) xD


----------



## txO4

$15 male half-moon betta
$1 red-belly xray tetras/gold barbs (were on sale)


----------

